# Truth, Police, the Brady List & POST: 2021 -- presented by Law Enforcement Dimensions



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

*Truth, Police, the Brady List & POST: 2021* *IN-PERSON COURSE *_with J. Peter Hoerr, Esq._
*Law Enforcement Dimensions, LLC

Did you know?*
The _Brady_ List is a new and profound development for MA law enforcement. Officer misconduct must now be formally disclosed in court cases. Plus, the potential consequences with POST!
*
Get the answers to...*

What is the _Brady_ List?
How does the DA put it together?
What officers go on the _Brady_ List and why?
Can officers on the _Brady_ List testify in court?
How does a department decide what information must be given to the DA?
Must officers on the List be terminated?
*2021*: What about _Commonwealth v. Long_ and a judge’s finding of bias?
*2021*: Will POST mean MANDATORY consequences for some _Brady_ List officers?
Can officers get off the _Brady_ List?
​*Location:*
South Suburban Police Institute
35 Neponset Street
Foxborough, MA

*Date and time:*
Friday, July 30, 2021
9:00 a.m. to Noon

_Coffee and water will be provided!

Atty. Hoerr is a recently retired Captain with over 30 years of service in municipal and university policing and a seasoned veteran of conducting internal investigations.
_
Register through the LED website (Law Enforcement Dimensions) or click the link below: 
_https://audios.ledimensions.com/us/In-Person-Courses/c/3382/Truth-Police-the-Brady-List-_-POST-2021-In-Person-Course/p/169597_


----------



## NEPS (Aug 29, 2006)

Coming up this Friday.


----------

